# Looking for makeup vanity/dressing table plans



## TxTroy (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello,

This is my first post here so I apologize if I chose the wrong forum for this question. I am looking to build a makeup vanity/dressing table and am having almost zero luck finding any plans. I have tried several of the woodworking magazines' web pages, rockler, as well as whatever random sites Google pointed me to. In the end, I have only found two sets of plans and both of them are for pocket hole builds with a flip up top. I prefer to stick with traditional joinery and a fixed mirror on top (not a flip up). Something along the lines of these images.


















I'm still relatively new to the woodworking hobby so I don't think I'm ready to tackle a Queen Anne Lowboy or anything of the like. But a simple shaker style or similar is within my skill set.

Does anyone know of a resource where I may find such a plan? I'm not looking for freebies, I'm willing to pay for a quality set of plans.

Thanks for any help you can offer,

Troy


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

The plans you found…..I assume you like the design just not the joinery and flipping mirror. Can't you use those plans and use a more traditional joints in place of the pocket holes. Same with the mirror make non flipping.

How about posting links to those plans you found and I sure the guys here could help make the modification needed.


----------



## TxTroy (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm not really a fan of the design of the plans I found so I didn't consider modifying them to suit my needs. However, since my first post, I did find a plan I like with the exception of the pocket hole joinery. I don't think I have the experience and requisite foresight to modify the plans to traditional joinery.

http://designsbystudioc.com/diy-plans-build-magnolia-vanity-table/

If anyone can help converting this one, that'd be awesome.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

have you tried searching the sketchup warehouse to see if anything there fits the bill?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Might I suggest you obtain a copy of Aldren Watson's Furniture Making Plain and Simple. There is a nice little dressing table on page 219, with detailed drawings and cut list. This book also has a plethora of information on construction, tools, and woodworking practices. This book has helped make me the woodworker I am today!

If you do not want to buy a copy, perhaps check your local library.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

What tools do you have and what joinery do you know? Can you do a mortise and tenon joint?


----------



## TxTroy (Jan 29, 2018)

Ron, thanks for the suggestion on the book. I'll see if I can get my hands on it.

As far as tools go, I've got all the basics; table saw, miter saw, band saw, router, as well as chisels and hand planes. 
I'm comfortable with the basics of joinery; mortise and tenon and dovetails included.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Ron, thanks for the suggestion on the book. I ll see if I can get my hands on it.
> 
> As far as tools go, I ve got all the basics; table saw, miter saw, band saw, router, as well as chisels and hand planes.
> I m comfortable with the basics of joinery; mortise and tenon and dovetails included.
> ...


It seem to me if you are comfortable with M&T then just replace the pocket screws with M&T in most places. The front top stretcher (step 3 in you plan) I'd replace the pocket screw with a dovetail like this picture

This can be cut easily on a router table.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Ron, thanks for the suggestion on the book. I'll see if I can get my hands on it.
> 
> As far as tools go, I've got all the basics; table saw, miter saw, band saw, router, as well as chisels and hand planes. I'm comfortable with the basics of joinery; mortise and tenon and dovetails included.
> 
> - TxTroy


My pleasure, Tony. I'm positive you'll find the book invaluable; there is a major emphasis on hand tools. Please report back and let us know what you think. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Another really good book is "Illustrated Cabinetmaking" it has tons of illustrations on how cabinet and furniture go together. There are no plans or instructions to speak of, as the title suggest it's mostly Illustrations.

Her's a picture out of that book. Notice how the stretchers/sides are mortised into to the legs in place of pocket screws.



*LINK TO BOOK*

https://www.amazon.com/Rodales-Illustrated-Cabinetmaking-Construct-Furniture/dp/0875967965/ref=sr_1_sc_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518031978&sr=1-2-spell&keywords=iLLUSTRATED+CABINEMAKING

https://www.scribd.com/doc/44526278/Illustrated-Cabinetmaking


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

very nice link AG THANKS :<))


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Another really good book is "Illustrated Cabinetmaking" it has tons of illustrations on how cabinet and furniture go together. There are no plans or instructions to speak of, as the title suggest it s mostly Illustrations.
> - AlaskaGuy


Great book. It's basically an illustrated encyclopedia of how to build almost any piece of furniture.


----------



## TxTroy (Jan 29, 2018)

> Another really good book is "Illustrated Cabinetmaking" it has tons of illustrations on how cabinet and furniture go together. There are no plans or instructions to speak of, as the title suggest it s mostly Illustrations.
> 
> Her s a picture out of that book. Notice how the stretchers/sides are mortised into to the legs in place of pocket screws.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that looks like an awesome reference.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure but one of my links may be to a site that is violating copyright law. If so please don't use it.


----------



## TxTroy (Jan 29, 2018)

Rick pointed me to a plan that was almost exactly like the first picture I posted. I really liked it and decided that was the one I would use. After reading through that plan, I realized 3 things.

1. I needed the plan for the bench/stool as well
2. There were some drawings missing from the plans
3. It was scanned from a woodworking magazine

I re-read the plans and realized that it was from an old Today's Woodworker magazine via a reference in the text. After searching with zero luck for what issue, I found that Rockler had purchased the rights to the now defunct publication and sells the entire 9 year run of the magazine on CD for $24.95. So, I figured $25 for a set of plans and 50 something issues of a woodworking magazine wasn't a bad deal. I stopped by my local Rockler (lucky to live less than a mile from one) and found that yes, they did have the CD in stock as well as on clearance for $12. The disc has a search feature and I was quickly able to determine that it was from Today's Woodworker issue #41 Sept/Oct 1995. The issue had plans for the bench as well as full size drawings for some parts and additional drawings not included in article.

So long story short, I started milling the wood for the table top today and glued up blanks to make the legs this weekend.

Thanks everyone for the help and thanks again Rick for the nudge in the right direction.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Glad it worked out. I look forward to seeing the finished piece.


----------

